# Carvewright? Good, bad or ugly?



## ThistleDown

So I have a chance to by a Cravewright at a good price (used) and have not heard anything about them. Does anyone have one, do you like it and is $800 a good price for a used one. I am looking to use it for decorative molding and carvings on sideboards, beds and tables…


----------



## wuddoc

I understand the first generation had a problem with the lubricant used. Scott Phillips on the American Woodshop that is shown on public TV has used one in carving. Possible you can find that segment.

http://www.pbs.org/show/american-woodshop/


----------



## Underdog

What model is it? And how many hours on it?
There are A, B, and C models (and the current CX).

If it's the A or B models and it has low hours get it if:

1) It's had the chuck replaced with either the CarveTight or the Rock chuck.
2) It's had the X axis drive belts replaced with the HD urethane belts (stock belts on the A and B models, and maybe on the C models, were sandpaper belts).
3) It's had a dust collection port installed. First folks made carved their own, then two aftermarket people made them for sale, and now LRH has come out with their own.

Issues these things solve:
1)The original chuck was a quick release design that tended to get gummed up and created HUGE vibration issues. You can imagine what that does to a hobby machine.. The aftermarket Rock Chuck came out and solved that issue, and then LRH came out with the CarveTight.
2)The X axis sandpaper drive belts would stop tracking and roll up, tearing up your drive belts. Not as much of an issue with the HD urethane belts, but you still have to make them track correctly.
3)Dust would build up in the machine and wreak havoc. I'm surprised that the thing will keep running with as much fine dust that's created.

These were the main three mechanical problems this machine had, which KILLED it's reputation on Amazon. User error and lack of maintenance from ignorant newbies were the other thing.

That seems to be a good price if it's a low mileage unit and has those three upgrades. If you get it anyway, and it doesn't have them, DEFINITELY get the upgrades.

And learn about the machine and DO the maintenance.

I think mine is a B model, and I've definitely enjoyed it. The Carvewright enjoys a unique position in the hobby CNC market, though it's footprint is small, as hobby machines usually are, and it's limited to 1-2 inches in the Z, and 14-1/2" in the Y, 
BUT!!!
the X direction is ONLY limited to how many roller stands you have to support the work piece.


----------



## ThistleDown

Thanks for the detailed reply. It is a B according to the SN, and nothing has been upgraded. I think I am going to pass on it and look into building a little bigger CNC myself. There is so much out there for info now it may be worth it.


----------

